# Peter Wallis



## sailorbear (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there, I am seeking anyone who may have served with or known my brother Peter William Wallis (Wally). He went to sea school at the National Nautical School (Formidible) at Portishead around 1963-64., and went on to serve in the Merchant navy as an AB with several companies, though which ones I dont know. He also served with the RFA onboard RFA Tidepool (1968-69) and I believe one of the Rover tankers. He sadly passed away in 1976 and I would love to hear from anyone who knew him or has any photos of him at Portishead or at sea.

Regards Tony


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Tony.
I'm sure someone in the crew will be able to point you in the right direction for answers and hopefully someone will remember him.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Tony and welcome to SN on your first rather sad posting. Bon voyage.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.

I hope someone can help with your request.


----------

